# Mr Bean



## Hooked (24/10/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (25/10/19)

One of my favorite actors. Love all his work.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## vicTor (26/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (26/10/19)

Thank you @Hooked

I LOVE Mr Bean!
This video made me laugh so much,thanks

Haven’t seen him for a while, I want to watch him now. 
Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (26/10/19)

Silver said:


> Thank you @Hooked
> 
> I LOVE Mr Bean!
> This video made me laugh so much,thanks
> ...



Likewise!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (2/11/19)

*The Life of Rowan Atkinson | Documentary | Mr Bean Official*

A documentary which chronicles the story behind the television series "Mr. Bean" (1989) and the film Bean (1997), released that year. It tells the story of Rowan Atkinson and shows clips of him as a child, as well as shows skits from "Not the Nine O'Clock News" (1979) and "Black Adder, The" (1983) and, of course, sketches from the Mr. Bean series and clips from the film...

@Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/19)




----------

